# pueblo colorado lowrider magazine super show



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Mar 3 2009, 08:37 PM~13171637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*FISHEYE AND VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 7 2009, 09:18 AM~13208293
> *FISHEYE AND VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

http//www.odbentertainment.com


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

the website is up an running any one looking to download car applications or vendor apps go to www.lowridermagazine.com/ pueblo colorado supershow or http://www.odbentertainment.com/ we are now accepting apps or call (719) 406-7838


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

print out car apps at http://www.odbentertainment.com/ click on lowrider show also looking for vendors for moere info call (719) 406-7838 or (714) 939-2441 will be posting more info soon :biggrin:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Jul 26 2009, 07:36 PM~14588440
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:thumbsup:  :biggrin: Wassup Glen please can you give me a call a have a few questions???? THANKS Hernan


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jul 27 2009, 04:20 PM~14596967
> *:thumbsup:    :biggrin:  Wassup Glen please can you give me a call a have a few questions???? THANKS Hernan
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Bump  *


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

RE-BUMP  :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:around:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Jul 31 2009, 07:58 PM~14642940
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: 
_* * * LAST SHOW TO QUALIFY * * *_


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

pre registration deadline august 24</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.odbentertainment.com/odb.official_registration_form.pdf


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Mar 3 2009, 08:37 PM~13171637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 BUMP  :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

It's getting closer................. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

cant wait.... SJ will be in the building


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Aug 29 2009, 06:10 PM~14921603
> *It's getting closer................. :biggrin:
> *




x767676767676767676


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 30 2009, 12:35 PM~14926639
> *cant wait.... SJ will be in the building
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

T T T


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@Apr 25 2009, 07:07 PM~13688424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 9 2009, 12:54 AM~15023635
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 30 2009, 11:35 AM~14926639
> *cant wait.... SJ will be in the building
> *


ON THE ROAD!!!!!!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

any move in pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

CONGRATES TO SJ TRUCKITA FOR TAKING 2ND SWEEPS , 1ST IN HER CLASS, BEST ENGRAVING AND BEST HYDROS ...  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Sep 20 2009, 08:15 PM~15136433
> *CONGRATES TO SJ TRUCKITA FOR TAKING 2ND SWEEPS , 1ST IN HER CLASS,  BEST ENGRAVING AND BEST HYDROS ...    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## C&C79MONTE (Sep 23, 2006)

Anyone know who won sweepstakes in the Original Class?


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 20 2009, 09:11 PM~15137877
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


more pics!! :cheesy:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Sep 20 2009, 07:15 PM~15136433
> *CONGRATES TO SJ TROKITA FOR TAKING 2ND SWEEPS , 1ST IN HER CLASS,  BEST ENGRAVING AND BEST HYDROS ...    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 X49


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 20 2009, 10:11 PM~15137877
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the pics?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C&C79MONTE_@Sep 20 2009, 10:15 PM~15137912
> *Anyone know who won sweepstakes in the Original Class?
> *


a grey 57 convert from old memories took 1st


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C&C79MONTE_@Sep 20 2009, 10:15 PM~15137912
> *Anyone know who won sweepstakes in the Original Class?
> *


ORIGINAL
SILVER 57 CONVERTIBLE FUEL INJECTED 1ST
BLUE 57 CONVERTIBLE 2ND
WHITE 58 CONVERTIBLE 3RD

TRADITIONAL
BLUE 64 IMPALA 1ST
GREEN 59 IMPALA 2ND
? 64 IMPALA 3RD

IF YOU MISSED THE SHOW IT WAS "OFF THE CHAIN" LIKE BETO SAYS
GREAT SHOW!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

who took truck sweeps?

any pics of the show? :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

best show ever IMO.......


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Sep 21 2009, 07:01 PM~15145325
> *ORIGINAL
> SILVER 57 CONVERTIBLE FUEL INJECTED  1ST
> BLUE    57 CONVERTIBLE                        2ND
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 07:14 PM~15145455
> *
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

The cruising inside the show was the shit !


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 06:12 PM~15145434
> *best show ever IMO.......
> *


GOTTA ADMIT IT WAS A SIC ASS SHOW......COLORADO SHOWED US LOVE


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 06:14 PM~15145460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice truck :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 21 2009, 06:04 PM~15145353
> *who took truck sweeps?
> 
> any pics of the show? :dunno:
> *


PROPHECY
SJ TROKITA


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 21 2009, 06:22 PM~15145537
> *GOTTA ADMIT IT WAS A SIC ASS SHOW......COLORADO SHOWED US LOVE
> *


I BET ...  :biggrin:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Sep 21 2009, 06:26 PM~15145593
> *I BET ...    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 21 2009, 08:24 PM~15145569
> *PROPHECY
> SJ TROKITA
> *


thanks dewd


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

OVER 550 ENTRIES!


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah this show was definately one of the best I've been to.


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

This show was one of the best i have attended i was in the hop pit but my neck hurt from turning my head as i walked the show floor. Top notch cars inside and outside not to mention the cruising that was allowed while the show was going on.Its one thing to look at a show car but to see them cruise down the street and hit the switches or to see the flakes and candies come alive in the sun was an added bonus at this show good job lowrider and pueblo co. and all the participants that attended .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 21 2009, 06:24 PM~15145569
> *PROPHECY
> SJ TROKITA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Sep 21 2009, 07:37 PM~15145753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WA ROLLERZ PLACED FOR VAGAS :biggrin: ''THE OMEN''


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 21 2009, 09:40 PM~15147503
> *This show was one of the best i have attended i was in the hop pit but my neck hurt from turning my head as i walked the show floor. Top notch cars inside and outside not to mention the cruising that was allowed  while the show was going on.Its one thing to look at a show car but to see them cruise down the street and hit the switches or to see the flakes and candies come alive in the sun was an added bonus at this show good job lowrider and pueblo co. and all the participants that attended .
> *


BIG ups to Robert Espinoza the man who made it all happen


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Sep 21 2009, 06:37 PM~15145753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uhhh "The Omen" & "Prophecy" niceeee!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Great show! Congrats to everyone who placed and big ups to Beto for putting it on. The cruise during the show was the shit!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 21 2009, 06:22 PM~15145537
> *GOTTA ADMIT IT WAS A SIC ASS SHOW......COLORADO SHOWED US LOVE
> *


you were outtheir with Henry and Yolanda?


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Sep 21 2009, 08:54 PM~15147727
> *WA ROLLERZ PLACED FOR VAGAS :biggrin: ''THE OMEN''
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2009, 01:03 AM~15150130
> *you were outtheir with Henry and Yolanda?
> *


yes sir, yolandas my sister


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

no pics??


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 22 2009, 12:37 PM~15152466
> *no pics??
> *


thats what I'm saying too, I'll do my best to post this evening when I get off work  it was a kick ass show and I hope it stays in Peublo  

big ups to CO, a shit load of quality work up there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 21 2009, 12:11 AM~15137877
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this truck was amazing, EVERYTHING was engraved and it was one of the nicest for sure  you should've seen these two drunk chicks fighting right next to it during the Mike Jones show....if it was my truck I would've been SUPER PISSED, it might have been bumped at least... I also have video of people leaning on the fenders and even using them as a table for thier beers during the show :wow: 

also saw the owner of a real nice vert impala standing on his trunk lid to video the concert :uh: what a few beers will do to ya


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Keepn'itReal (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Keepn'itReal_@Sep 22 2009, 07:12 PM~15157588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 21 2009, 07:24 PM~15145569
> *PROPHECY
> SJ TROKITA
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Sep 22 2009, 11:52 AM~15152576
> *this truck was amazing, EVERYTHING was engraved and it was one of the nicest for sure  you should've seen these two drunk chicks fighting right next to it during the Mike Jones show....if it was my truck I would've been SUPER PISSED, it might have been bumped at least... I also have video of people leaning on the fenders and even using them as a table for thier beers during the show :wow:
> 
> also saw the owner of a real nice vert impala standing on his trunk lid to video the concert :uh: what a few beers will do to ya
> *


who??


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr+Sep 22 2009, 10:52 AM~15152576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks Killer!!!*


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Sep 22 2009, 10:52 AM~15152576
> *this truck was amazing, EVERYTHING was engraved and it was one of the nicest for sure  you should've seen these two drunk chicks fighting right next to it during the Mike Jones show....if it was my truck I would've been SUPER PISSED, it might have been bumped at least... I also have video of people leaning on the fenders and even using them as a table for thier beers during the show :wow:
> also saw the owner of a real nice vert impala standing on his trunk lid to video the concert :uh: what a few beers will do to ya
> *


LET ME CLEAR THINGS UP. THERE WAS 1 GIRL FIGHT WHICH WE ENJOYED WATCHING AND SECURITY WAS ON EM, THEY POSED NO THREAT TO THE TRUCK..... THEN THERE WAS WAS PUSHING GOING ON NEAR THE TRUCK IN WHICH I STEPPED IN AND SHOVED A FEW PEOPLE AROUND AWAY FROM THE TRUCK UNTIL SECURITY AND A FEW SPECTATORS HELPED ME OUT...AS FAR AS THE PEOPLE LEANING ON THE FENDERS HAVING A BEER DURING THE CONCERT THAT WAS US THE OWNERS, WE WERE THERE IN CASE PEOPLE STARTED GETTING TO CLOSE AGAIN........AND THERE WAS DEFINATLY NO BEERS BEING RESTED ON THE FENDERS, THE DISPLAT BOX YES ON THE TRUCK NO!!!!!


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 23 2009, 10:03 AM~15162310
> *who??
> *


the owner I assume, he was wearing his club shirt and it started with a big X... 63' I think, vert, tan in color, middle of the floor.


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 23 2009, 11:44 AM~15163116
> *LET ME CLEAR THINGS UP. THERE WAS 1 GIRL FIGHT WHICH WE ENJOYED WATCHING AND SECURITY WAS ON EM, THEY POSED NO THREAT TO THE TRUCK..... THEN THERE WAS WAS PUSHING GOING ON NEAR THE TRUCK IN WHICH I STEPPED IN AND SHOVED A FEW PEOPLE AROUND AWAY FROM THE TRUCK UNTIL SECURITY AND A FEW SPECTATORS HELPED ME OUT...AS FAR AS THE PEOPLE LEANING ON THE FENDERS HAVING A BEER DURING THE CONCERT THAT WAS US THE OWNERS, WE WERE THERE IN CASE PEOPLE STARTED GETTING TO CLOSE AGAIN........AND THERE WAS DEFINATLY NO BEERS BEING RESTED ON THE FENDERS, THE DISPLAT BOX YES ON THE TRUCK NO!!!!!
> *


I'm very happy to hear there were no mis-haps with that beautiful truck  I would post video of the beer thing but I taped the whole thing and I can't seem to be able to post videos longer then 30 sec? Did the truck take best of show? it should have...anyone know who took best of show and what this truck was awarded?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Sep 23 2009, 10:30 AM~15163508
> *I'm very happy to hear there were no mis-haps with that beautiful truck   I would post video of the beer thing but I taped the whole thing and I can't seem to be able to post videos longer then 30 sec? Did the truck take best of show? it should have...anyone know who took best of show and what this truck was awarded?
> *


WE TOOK 2ND PLACE BEST OF SHOW, 1st IN CATEGORY,BEST HYDRAULICS,BEST ENGRAVING  ........
NOW ITS TIME TO GET IT COMPLETED FOR VEGAS


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 23 2009, 12:35 PM~15163552
> *WE TOOK 2ND PLACE BEST OF SHOW, 1st IN CATEGORY,BEST HYDRAULICS,BEST ENGRAVING  ........
> NOW ITS TIME TO GET IT COMPLETED FOR VEGAS
> *


GREAT WORK HOMIE! thats a real nice truck I want to know what beat it and who was judging


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Sep 23 2009, 10:37 AM~15163575
> *GREAT WORK HOMIE! thats a real nice truck I want to know what beat it and who was judging
> *


PROPHECY, THE MAGENTA ONE


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 23 2009, 12:39 PM~15163591
> *PROPHECY,  THE MAGENTA ONE
> *


 :uh: thats a real nice one too... in my opinion you got the short end of the stick on that one.... either way for what its worth everyone I went with agreed that was BY FAR the nicest vechile in the whole show


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 23 2009, 12:39 PM~15163591
> *PROPHECY,  THE MAGENTA ONE
> *


double post


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Sep 23 2009, 10:41 AM~15163606
> *:uh: thats a real nice one too... in my opinion you got the short end of the stick on that one.... either way for what its worth everyone I went with agreed that was BY FAR the nicest vechile in the whole show
> *


THANKS WE WERE TOLD THAT BY MANY ALSO BUT POINTS WISE I GUESS WE WERENT......IT IS WHAT IT IS.......... WE HAD ONE HELL OF A TIME


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 23 2009, 09:44 AM~15163116
> *LET ME CLEAR THINGS UP. THERE WAS 1 GIRL FIGHT WHICH WE ENJOYED WATCHING AND SECURITY WAS ON EM, THEY POSED NO THREAT TO THE TRUCK..... THEN THERE WAS WAS PUSHING GOING ON NEAR THE TRUCK IN WHICH I STEPPED IN AND SHOVED A FEW PEOPLE AROUND AWAY FROM THE TRUCK UNTIL SECURITY AND A FEW SPECTATORS HELPED ME OUT...AS FAR AS THE PEOPLE LEANING ON THE FENDERS HAVING A BEER DURING THE CONCERT THAT WAS US THE OWNERS, WE WERE THERE IN CASE PEOPLE STARTED GETTING TO CLOSE AGAIN........AND THERE WAS DEFINATLY NO BEERS BEING RESTED ON THE FENDERS, THE DISPLAT BOX YES ON THE TRUCK NO!!!!!
> *


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Sep 23 2009, 10:41 AM~15163606
> *:uh: thats a real nice one too... in my opinion you got the short end of the stick on that one.... either way for what its worth everyone I went with agreed that was BY FAR the nicest vechile in the whole show
> *



JUST WAIT UNTILL U SEE IT IN VEGAS  SJ TOKITA WILL BE ON FULL DISPLAY


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

COLORADO HYNAS WERE LOVIN CALIFORNIA'S :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 23 2009, 02:39 PM~15164798
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn that right titty is beat the fuck up :ugh:


good luck in vegas, its probably you guys, prophecy and krazy creation as the top 3 :biggrin: if yall can beat the radicals having no mods, major props :biggrin: 


perfect score did it last year, (well that has few mods with all the molding) so it is possible :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 23 2009, 12:48 PM~15164887
> *damn that right titty is beat the fuck up :ugh:
> good luck in vegas, its probably you guys, prophecy and krazy creation as the top 3 :biggrin: if yall can beat the radicals having no mods, major props  :biggrin:
> perfect score did it last year, (well that has few mods with all the molding) so it is possible  :biggrin:
> *


Not complaining at all, but it does kinda look like it has a mustache. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 23 2009, 01:39 PM~15164798
> *COLORADO HYNAS WERE LOVIN CALIFORNIA'S :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to the pics?


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Sep 23 2009, 11:41 AM~15163606
> *:uh: thats a real nice one too... in my opinion you got the short end of the stick on that one.... either way for what its worth everyone I went with agreed that was BY FAR the nicest vechile in the whole show
> *


gotta agree, that truck was way nicer than the pink one with the SSR bed. Just had a better over all apeal, not just built for points.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ALL IN ALL IT WAS A GREAT SHOW


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 23 2009, 08:21 PM~15168583
> *ALL IN ALL IT WAS A GREAT SHOW
> *


The best show I've ever been to


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 23 2009, 07:21 PM~15168583
> *ALL IN ALL IT WAS A GREAT SHOW
> *


From the few Pics I seen, it looked bad ass. How many rides were there Danny?
Were there alot of Bombs?


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

KID FROST IN THA HOUSE!


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 23 2009, 02:53 PM~15166042
> *What happened to the pics?
> *


X2


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Sep 22 2009, 09:52 AM~15152576
> *this truck was amazing, EVERYTHING was engraved and it was one of the nicest for sure  you should've seen these two drunk chicks fighting right next to it during the Mike Jones show....if it was my truck I would've been SUPER PISSED, it might have been bumped at least... I also have video of people leaning on the fenders and even using them as a table for thier beers during the show :wow:
> 
> also saw the owner of a real nice vert impala standing on his trunk lid to video the concert :uh: what a few beers will do to ya
> *


Thank you ! The Problem was that they didnt have anything seperating the concert from the cars and they set up a bar right next to the Trokita. Thats the only negative thing i have to say about the show but Robert did come himself and apologize. He took care of us by making sure he had security Guarding The Trokita at all times after the Drama!

I want to send out a Very Special THANK YOU to Rollerz Only (diff chapts), Street Dreams, Show off and a few other Clubs and Solo Riders Plus the Colorado spectators For giving us a helping hand when they seen the Drama Coming toward the Trokita and thereafter ! Everyone had our back and It was Great ! Thousands of Miles away from Home (SJ) and we were very Comfortable !!!! THANK YOU VERY MUCH !!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Sep 24 2009, 02:33 PM~15175579
> *Thank you ! The Problem was that they didnt have anything seperating the concert from the cars and they set up a bar right next to the Trokita. Thats the only negative thing i have to say about the show but Robert did come himself and apologize. He took care of us by making sure he had security Guarding The Trokita at all times after the Drama!
> 
> I want to send out a Very Special THANK YOU to Rollerz Only (diff chapts), Street Dreams, Show off and a few other Clubs and Solo Riders Plus the Colorado spectators For giving us a helping hand when they seen the Drama Coming toward the Trokita and thereafter ! Everyone had our back and It was Great ! Thousands of Miles away from Home (SJ)  and we were very Comfortable !!!! THANK YOU VERY MUCH !!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 23 2009, 11:48 AM~15164887
> *damn that right titty is beat the fuck up :ugh:
> good luck in vegas, its probably you guys, prophecy and krazy creation as the top 3 :biggrin: if yall can beat the radicals having no mods, major props  :biggrin:
> perfect score did it last year, (well that has few mods with all the molding) so it is possible  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks.  Not trying to take anyones title,i know there will be a quite a few trucks in Vegas. Our Category is FULL custom and lets see what the outcome is :cheesy: "Vegas 09"


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

It could have went either way IMO. Both trucks are heavy hitters...it will be exciting to see what happens in Vegas!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

NICE PIX ..RO 4 LIFE...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Sep 24 2009, 09:15 PM~15178942
> *NICE PIX ..RO 4 LIFE...
> *


X10


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Sep 24 2009, 02:33 PM~15175579
> *Thank you ! The Problem was that they didnt have anything seperating the concert from the cars and they set up a bar right next to the Trokita. Thats the only negative thing i have to say about the show but Robert did come himself and apologize. He took care of us by making sure he had security Guarding The Trokita at all times after the Drama!
> 
> I want to send out a Very Special THANK YOU to Rollerz Only (diff chapts), Street Dreams, Show off and a few other Clubs and Solo Riders Plus the Colorado spectators For giving us a helping hand when they seen the Drama Coming toward the Trokita and thereafter ! Everyone had our back and It was Great ! Thousands of Miles away from Home (SJ)  and we were very Comfortable !!!! THANK YOU VERY MUCH !!!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for the great Pics RO 4 LIFE!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 24 2009, 08:55 PM~15179426
> *Thanks for the great Pics RO 4 LIFE!!
> *


YOUR WELCOME............


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Sep 24 2009, 01:40 PM~15175655
> *Thanks.    Not trying to take anyones title,i know there will be a quite a few trucks in Vegas. Our Category is FULL custom and lets see what the outcome is  :cheesy:  "Vegas 09"
> *


No krazy Kreation this year in Vegas we are sponsoring the Vegas show and I don't want to compete where we have a full sponsor. Thanks for putting me in with such top competitors though.


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

was wild mint there? the regal


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 24 2009, 07:55 PM~15179426
> *Thanks for the great Pics RO 4 LIFE!!
> *


X2!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> doing really big things vegas gona be shocked for sure


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

thanks for the pics RO 4 LIFE. 



show coverage on lil was severely lacking for this show, I hope I dont have to resort to buying the magazine in the future to see show coverage


:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VEGASPHIL_@Sep 24 2009, 11:06 PM~15180767
> *X2!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS B*RO*THER.......


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 25 2009, 08:35 AM~15182863
> *thanks for the pics RO 4 LIFE.
> show coverage on lil was severely lacking for this show, I hope I dont have to resort to buying the magazine in the future to see show coverage
> :angry: :biggrin:
> *


ANYTIME B*RO*THER..... I WISH I WOULDVE TAKEN MORE PICS....BUT I FORGOT MY GOOD CAMERA.......


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 25 2009, 09:35 AM~15182863
> *thanks for the pics RO 4 LIFE.
> show coverage on lil was severely lacking for this show, I hope I dont have to resort to buying the magazine in the future to see show coverage
> :angry: :biggrin:
> *


I posted a couple pages worth in the First Class topic in "car clubs"  pages 58-60 I THINK


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------

